# Artwork für Cover DRINGEND gesucht!



## MASC of Kopfarbeit (5. April 2005)

Gude 
also ich brauche jemanden der lust und die richtige fähigkeiten hat ein cover für uns zu machn, allerdings ohne oder nur für einen kleinen obulus! also wer das design gemacht hat würde natürlich dann dabei stehn, was ja auch gut für denjenigen wäre

vom stil her gefallen uns minimalistische und abstrake sachn, man könnte sagen dieser 'streetstyle' aber kein plumpes graffiti oder so....

füge hier unten mal unseren presse text ein und für sound beispiel von uns besucht einfach http://www.nbp-online.de und hört euch tracks von kopfarbeit oder speziell NBOne an

bei der cd handelt es sich um eine ep von NBOne und derjenige der interesse an dem artwok hat, würde diese auch zu hören bekommen!

bei fragen einfach hier rein, bei interesse einfach email an nbone@nbp-online.de oder hier ne pm......


*Band/Presse Info*

Kopfarbeit kombiniert irgendwie Reggae, Jazz, etwas Rock und Electro zu etwas wovon Leute behaupten es wäre Rapmusik. Eigentlich ist Hip Hop die Basis ihrer Musik, doch das Resultat kann alles sein. Meist ist es einfach ein sich entwickelnder Beat der aus einigen Live Instrumenten besteht und ein, zwei MC’s rappen darauf. Die Themen bewegen sich zwischen persönlich und politisch, oft sozialkritisch aber mehr als einmal mit feiner Ironie und treffendem Sarkasmus. Dass man selbst der Beste ist und alle anderen nicht interessiert keinen, deshalb stehen Wortspiele, Sichtweisen, phonetische Reime und die klischeehafte, so oft beschworene Message klar im Vordergrund.
Der Sound ist mal dunkel, verspielt dann wieder positiv und warm, bleibt aber immer sehr organisch.

Das Künstlerkollektiv besteht seit ca. 2000/2001 und durchlief schon mehrere Besetzungen, der momentane Kern bilden NBOne als Produzent, MASC, Qwer, Phanthomas und Anakha als Rapper und Neume als DJ. 
Live Erfahrungen wurden schon auf einer Anti Irak Krieg Demo, zahlreichen Vofis und Jams in Darmstadts Goldener Krone gemacht und auch ein Auftritt in Aschaffenburg und zuletzt als Vorgruppe von I Like James in der Griesheimer Linie 9 wären noch zu verbuchen (dazu ein Artikel aus dem Darmstädter Echo beiliegend). 
Live setzt Kopfarbeit mittlerweile auf die eigene Live Band, bestehend aus zwei Gitarristen, Bassist und Drummer. Die bereits bestehenden Songs werden umgesetzt und so entsteht ein Programm das aus Jazz, Reggae und Spoken Words besteht und gut tanzbar ist. 

Bisher sind die Compilation Projekt Klischee und das Promo Album Schleichwerbung im eigen Vertrieb erschienen und als nächstes werden die Solo Projekte von NBOne, Qwer und MASC nach und nach herausgebracht. 

Kopfarbeit kann getrost als Gegenbewegung zum momentanen Medienbild des deutschen Hip Hop gesehen werden, während sie sich jedoch nicht auf Hip Hop beschränken und reduzieren, sondern versuchen musikalische Grenzen auszutesten und somit in alle Schubladen passen.


----------



## versuch13 (5. April 2005)

Ja, gibt es einen Titel? Irgendwelche Vorgaben an Text die drauf sollen? Farbwünsche? Vielleicht irgendein Beispiel? Habt ihr Fotos von euch die vielleicht mit drauf sollen? Nur das Cover oder auch ein Inlay, Tracks usw?greetz


----------



## NBOne (6. April 2005)

Hi,

gibt nicht wirklich vorgaben, wenn du wirklich interessiert bist schreib mir einfach ne Email an nbone@nbp-online.de und schick mir Sachen mit die du bis jetzt gemacht hast oder so, dann schick ich dir ne Preview der CD, villeicht fällt dir ja irgentwas tolles dazu ein. Es geht um eine Covercard, also beidseitig, und ein dazu passendes Artwork für auf die CD...


----------

